

Ask HN: Learn You Some Perl For Great Good - Zolomon

Due to recent discussions about perl and its lack of attention, wouldn't a guide á la learnyouahaskell.com or learnyousomeerlang.com be a wonderful introduction to perl?
======
chromatic
I'm happy to talk to anyone interested in writing it.

